# who is a big reading fan?



## krissy (Jul 24, 2009)

i love to read and can finish 2-3 books a week when i am in a reading mood. i love books and love to lose myself in them.

anyone else here like to read? what authors, or types of stories do you like?


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

I just finished a couple by Jodi Picoult....My Sister's Keeper and Salem Falls...I just started the first of the Twilight series.  So far I am not sure what all the hype is about!


----------



## krissy (Jul 24, 2009)

i loved the twilight series and My Sister's Keeper is one of my FAVS. i cried during the last part so much! i wanted to see the movie but i heard they changed the ending so now i am not as excited by it.

twilight is a good story to me. i love it partially because the setting is where i grew up so when something is described, i can "feel" how it really is.  i had a bit of a harder time with the first book but read the entire series and loved it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

I love reading and always have. Right now I'm reading Issabel Allende's The house of the spirits, have just finished Khaled Husseini's A Thousand Splendid Suns and my all time favorite is Ken Follet's The Pillars of the Earth.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2009)

kinda

I actually do audio books more often.  as a single mom with a business and a full time job as well I don't get much time to sit down and read, and if I try to read in bed I immediately fall asleep.  so I listen while I fold laundry, drive, make beds, etc.  And yea, I can go through many some weeks.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 24, 2009)

..


----------



## kittywings (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been doing the audio book thing too... I go through them like water.

I'm currently almost done with "Devils's Punchbowl" by Greg Iles.  I like his stuff a lot.  I like thrillers/mystery mostly.  Richard North Patterson, Stephen King, Lisa Gardner, Peter Straub and Lee Child have all gotten time recently.  I used to really like James Patterson and Dean Koontz, but lately James Patterson's stuff has been ridiculously implausible/poorly written (I think he's not writing them anymore, IMHO) and Dean Koontz seems to have gotten way too preachy and his characters seems to all be way too "goody two-shoes."

I also really like classic literature as well Wuthering Heights is a favorite, as is A Tale of Two Cities.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 24, 2009)

Working at a library, books are a big temptation!    

 I love the Janet Evanovich series and am currently reading her latest "Finger Lickin Fifteen." Just finished "The Pretend Wife" and have Jane Green's "Dune Road" on my nightstand.  Also enjoy Emily Giffen, Marion Keyes, and Sophie Kinsella.

I am a big chick-lit reader and read more until I started hanging out on this forum!!   

Jude


----------



## Sibi (Jul 24, 2009)

I LOVE to read and the more pages a book has the happier I am!  I like murder mysteries, medical thrillers, family sagas, or a well written love story.......I love drama.  But what I really appreciate are really well defined characters that become like an extension of you when you're reading the book.

One of my favorite authors is Sydney Sheldon.  His books always had tons of twists and turns, and surprises to keep the reader on their feet!!

A great read (I read several years ago) is a book called "Summer sisters".  Right now would be an appropriate time to read it right?    Another book that I read many years ago but enjoyed soooo much is one by Jeffrey Archer (another one of my favorite authors) called "As the Crow Flies".  It is a family saga that takes you through a few generations of a family and is totally engaging and will have you totally engrossed.

Well, there's my 2 cents!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> my all time favorite is Ken Follet's The Pillars of the Earth.



That is one of my favorites too!!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 24, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> A great read (I read several years ago) is a book called "Summer sisters".  :



Is that Judy Blume? If so, I read that and loved it as well...I might have to re-read it it has been so long!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Totally forgot about the Earth's Children sequence by Jean M. Auel. I cried when I finished reading  :wink:


----------



## Artephius (Jul 24, 2009)

I work in a bookstore.   

Don't get me started on the twilight series though! I had to work the night of the release of the 4th book. We had a costume party & a midnight release. I've never seen so many teenage girls in one place & I went to a catholic high school. We had a 'prom' them. I manned the corsage station (fyi: black roses are very in at the moment). Those of us who worked that night still talk about it in whispers.  :shock: 

I read all over, but my favorite books come from history & science. Mary Roach & Daniel Boorstin are two of my favorite authors. I usually have about 3-4 books going at once, the perils of an employee discount!


----------



## krissy (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone read anything by Karen Marie Moning?


she is my all time favorite author. i would recommend her books to anyone who likes to step into another world and lose themselves in a good book.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 24, 2009)

Francine Rivers is my all time favorite. I also like Jodi Picoult. I recently finished The twilight series and couldn't put it down! Not normally my type of book but she is a really good writer!
The next book on my table to read is THE HOST
I read anything to do with soap


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a big reader.
I like anything that is a mystery/criminal kind of story, think Patricia Cornwell, Jonathon Kellerman. At the moment I am ready Mary Higgins Clarke.
Generally I will pick up anything and start reading, but if I'm not into it by about page five I don't even bother. Onto the next.
I haven't read twilight, but I will before I see the movie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I read a tremendous amount  , I loved as the Crow Flies too, I Just finished 2  Jennifer Weiner books , not to bad .I will read anything except scifi .

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Jul 24, 2009)

"I read a tremendous amount , I loved as the Crow Flies too, I Just finished 2 Jennifer Weiner books , not to bad .I will read anything except scifi . 
Kitn"

Love Jennifer Weiner's "Good in Bed", but was bummed out by the ending of her "Certain Girls."    

Forgot to mention that I loved the Harry Potter books.   

Jude


----------



## Sibi (Jul 25, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I am a big reader.
> I like anything that is a mystery/criminal kind of story, think Patricia Cornwell, Jonathon Kellerman. At the moment I am ready Mary Higgins Clarke.
> Generally I will pick up anything and start reading, but if I'm not into it by about page five I don't even bother. Onto the next.
> I haven't read twilight, but I will before I see the movie.



Chrissy,

Looks like you and I like the same kind of book!  Those are some of the authors I like too.  And like you if I get to about page 15 or so and the book doesn't grab me I move on.  Life is too short to read a book that puts you to sleep   

Sibi


----------



## Sibi (Jul 25, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> Sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I believe you are right, the author is Judy Blume!


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 26, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Working at a library, books are a big temptation!
> 
> I love the Janet Evanovich series and am currently reading her latest "Finger Lickin Fifteen."
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm a big Steph Plum fan..I cackle thru those books,even on 2nd/3rd reads
Authors I enjoy are Louis de Bernieres,Sheri S. Tepper,Terry Pratchett,Ann Rice,Marcel Pagnol..
These days it's mostly soapmakingforums & google!


----------

